# electric vacuum pump vs. hand pump



## hobbyiswine (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone had any success with using a hand pump for degassing? I think I have one that could work, just curious if my arm will fall off from before I get the gas out. Think I may just invest in an electric. Perhaps the all-in-one unit advertised on the homepage?


----------



## BobF (Jan 2, 2012)

I tried the vacuum concept with a hand unit. It didn't take long for me to get an electric one!

The allinone looks good. I bought an aspirator before those were available.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2012)

I think most of us that have been doing this for several years started out that way.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 3, 2012)

With vacuum de-gassing, does anyone "shake" their carboys? Seems like the de-gassing is done or going nowhere, but if you shake it a little the gas erupts! So is it OK to shake a little, or does that "stress" the wine? Roy


----------



## Angelina (Jan 3, 2012)

+1 I bought a vacuum pump.
like one of these.
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7431&title=how-to-rack-wineelectric-vacuum-pump



BobF said:


> I tried the vacuum concept with a hand unit. It didn't take long for me to get an electric one!
> 
> The allinone looks good. I bought an aspirator before those were available.


----------



## UBB (Jan 3, 2012)

If it's in your budget the All In One Pump sold on this site is THE way to go. I can't imagine not having one now.


----------

